# KDS Training @ Waxstock



## Waxstock

This year sees an exciting development... KDS Training at the Waxstock show in a special private tuition area.

Kelly Harris - founder of KDS Keltec and one of the foremost detailers in Europe - is a paint sprayer and detailer to the highest levels. He's the pro the pros turn to for training, and he'll be holding two classroom sessions at Waxstock.

_MORNING SESSION_
Topic: *Wetsanding*
Time: 11am to 12.30pm
Duration: 1hr 30 mins (1hr 15mins of training, with 15 min break)
Cost: £29.95 inc VAT (paid separately, details below - WAXSTOCK ENTRY TICKET ALSO REQUIRED FOR ACCESS TO SHOW)
Max attendees: 30

This is Kelly's signature training session, the art and craft of wetsanding. He'll be getting the block out, setting the short throw DA to stun and then training you in the most aggressive paint correction technique around. You'll find out how to remove orange peel without removing more paint than necessary, see why machines aren't as good as they first seem, and also see how to minimise the collateral damage that may result. Expect to see some paper and abralon discs, and there may even be an appearance by the new denim pads.

_AFTERNOON SESSION_
Topic: *Advanced Machine Polishing*
Time: 2.00pm to 3.30pm
Duration: 1hr 30 mins (1hr 15mins of training, with 15 min break)
Cost: £29.95 inc VAT (paid separately, details below - WAXSTOCK ENTRY TICKET ALSO REQUIRED FOR ACCESS TO SHOW)
Max attendees: 30

If you've been machine polishing for years, you may have picked up a few bad habits - or conversely, you may have only barely scratched the surface of your machine's potential. With an emphasis on rotary cutting techniques, Kelly will be showing you how to get a fast, effective and perfect cut - and how to avoid 'false' results due to inadvertent filling. You can tackle him on driven orbitals vs rotaries, sticky paint scenarios, even the compounds he uses (and he's used most of them!).

To attend, you'll need to pay £29.95 for one session or £49.95 for both sessions to paypal -at - dodojuice - dot - com as the payee email address, with 'KDS WAXSTOCK WETSAND', 'KDS WAXSTOCK MACHINE POLISH' or 'KDS WAXSTOCK BOTH' in the subject header. You can also pay by card over the phone on 0 1279 81268 7. Make sure we have your name, forum name, tel and email. Refunds cannot be given less than one month before the event and nor can refunds be given if you do not attend or turn up.

If you'd like to attend, please pay if there's space, and then put your name on the list or lists here so that we can keep track of numbers:

MORNING - WETSAND
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
etc.

AFTERNOON - ADVANCED MACHINE POLISHING
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
etc.


----------



## BoostJunky86

I'm not at waxstock but really wanna do these courses!


----------



## Waxstock

Kelly does other training days and dates. These are smaller Waxstock sessions.


----------



## Scrim-1-

Can I not pay on the day cash?


----------



## Waxstock

If there are spaces left, you will be able to. But it is far easier to sort out if people pay in advance, so priority will be given to those who do.


----------



## Scrim-1-

Ill wait then as i would rather pay on the day.


----------



## Dodo Factory

MORNING - WETSAND
1. Bee
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
etc.


AFTERNOON - ADVANCED MACHINE POLISHING
1. Bee
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
etc.


----------



## Turbo Tony

I'm really keen to do this, but I'm concerned about the value of a lesson with thirty trainees. 

How will it be done? Will there be a split into smaller groups like at the KDS training days, or will it be a mass of muscle, hair and bags of detailing products around a bonnet?


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Its will be spilt over a few training bonnets , with KDS staff to help out. 

Not been published yet and will closer the time i am going to transform something over the 2 training sessions.

The item thats being transformed will be on show first thing in the show hall looking sorry for its self and then displayed all finished looking mental (i hope ) around 4pm just in time for the prize giving.

It will be the first time that i have shown the start to finish process on such an item thats never been done on any group training days , its only demoed on one 2 one days but not on something as important and special thou.

the ONLY people to see the process will be the people in the sessions  everyone else will have to just wonder how it happened  

HTH kelly


----------



## Patr1ck

I have booked a 4day intensive training course with Kelly in May ..............can't wait!!!!! And it covers everything... £1500 well spent I think, considering I will learn with one of the best in the business


----------



## georgeandpeppa

Dodo Factory said:


> MORNING - WETSAND
> 1. Bee
> 2.Georgeandpeppa
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> etc.
> 
> AFTERNOON - ADVANCED MACHINE POLISHING
> 1. Bee
> 2.Georgeandpeppa
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> etc.


Thanks.....


----------



## Turbo Tony

What the hey, add me for both sessions too please... and let me know if I should pay via gift or goods/services.


----------



## Dodo Factory

MORNING - WETSAND
1. Bee
2. Georgeandpeppa
3. Turbo Tony
4. Thomas S
5. Chris A
6. Badman Gee
7.
8.
9.
etc.


AFTERNOON - ADVANCED MACHINE POLISHING
1. Bee
2. Georgeandpeppa 
3. Turbo Tony
4. Thomas S
5. Chris A
6. Badman Gee
7.
8.
9.
etc.


In terms of hand-on training or tutorial, this is more of a tutorial around one bonnet. Selected attendees may be able to 'have a go', depending on numbers, time and relevance to the training, but the others learn far less when an amateur is on the bonnet compared to a pro using the correct techniques. You come to learn from Kelly, and 'Kelly-time' on the bonnet will be essential. 

We have run many advanced days, including with KDS, and the balance of info vs play is spot-on in my book. It is always a very interactive session, with questions being asked and answered continually.

But assume a limited number of trainees circling a bonnet, whilst the tutor is at work on it doing their thing (teaching, explaining, demonstrating etc.).


----------



## Turbo Tony

Dodo Factory said:


> Tony - pay goods/services


All done, many thanks!

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID41507773DG1718521


----------



## JayA3sline

Just a query 

I'd really like to attend these training sessions with Kelly, the only question I'd like to ask is my mrs is coming along with me purely for support however I can't attend an leave her be while I'm in training. Will it be acceptable for me to pay 1x £50 for both courses (her and me) or will I have to pay for her as well. Only reason why I ask is because if there are limited spaces, someone else who WANTS to be there may lose out if my mrs takes the place yet she won't ever use the lessons learnt.

Regards


----------



## Dodo Factory

Hi Jay
Unfortunately, if she is inside the training room, then she will be taking a place that could be sold, so she'd have to pay. She's also going to be a bit bored potentially. The spaces ARE limited, due to the size of the training area. Maybe just do one session? Or she can get stamped and exit to re-enter the venue, so she could always go to a nearby spa or to Peterborough for some shopping? 
ATB
D


----------



## Tiggs

Will these be a hands on training, or more of a tutorial type thing?


----------



## cypukas

Probably will go for it


----------



## badman gee

stick me on the list for both please.

payment sent

(Unique Transaction ID4UR32053WS548490W)

many thanks

mark:thumb:


----------



## Tiggs

Tiggs said:


> Will these be a hands on training, or more of a tutorial type thing?


Anybody???


----------



## Dodo Factory

See edited post above.


----------



## JayA3sline

*PayPal issues*

I'm interested in attending both courses but I'm currently having issues with PayPal, everytime I write in the payee address its saying error. So I'll give you a call to pay over the phone tomo. Could you put me down as pending please till I ring.

Regards


----------



## JayA3sline

JayA3sline said:


> I'm interested in attending both courses but I'm currently having issues with PayPal, everytime I write in the payee address its saying error. So I'll give you a call to pay over the phone tomo. Could you put me down as pending please till I ring.
> 
> Regards


^^^^^
All paid via telephone today.


----------



## Dodo Factory

MORNING - WETSAND
1. Bee
2. Georgeandpeppa
3. Turbo Tony
4. Thomas S
5. Chris A
6. Badman Gee
7. JayA3sline
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
etc.


AFTERNOON - ADVANCED MACHINE POLISHING
1. Bee
2. Georgeandpeppa 
3. Turbo Tony
4. Thomas S
5. Chris A
6. Badman Gee
7. JayA3sline
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
etc.


----------



## Dodo Factory

MORNING - WETSAND
1. Bee
2. Georgeandpeppa
3. Turbo Tony
4. Thomas S
5. Chris A
6. Badman Gee
7. JayA3Sline
8.
9.
etc.


AFTERNOON - ADVANCED MACHINE POLISHING
1. Bee
2. Georgeandpeppa 
3. Turbo Tony
4. Thomas S
5. Chris A
6. Badman Gee
7. JayA3Sline
8. TomTTS
9.
10.
11.
etc.


----------



## Bee

I can't wait for these sessions learning from the best no brainer for me


----------



## Extreme Gleam

Dodo Factory said:


> AFTERNOON - ADVANCED MACHINE POLISHING
> 1. Bee
> 2. Georgeandpeppa
> 3. Turbo Tony
> 4. Thomas S
> 5. Chris A
> 6. Badman Gee
> 7. JayA3Sline
> 8. TomTTS
> 9.
> 10.
> 11.
> etc.


Woo hoo! Position number 8 for me! Can't wait for this! :thumb:


----------



## Waxstock

We can take up to 30 attendees on these two classes. If they run with just 8 attendees, the lucky eight will get some of the best value and most intensive training Kelly at KDS has ever done :thumb:

Due to the necessity of needing a Waxstock ticket to attend these classes, we are doing a last minute offer:

- One class of your choice + Waxstock entry = 35 GBP
- Both classes + Waxstock entry = 55 GBP

These will need to be paid by paypal to paypal - at - dodojuice - dot -com with 'Waxtock KDS Training' and your name and address in the payment somewhere, so we can send the entry tickets. If you want to pay by card, email trade -at - waxstock - dot-com with a contact tel number.

Any remaining slots will be sold on the day.


----------



## Dodo Factory

MORNING - WETSAND - 11am-12.30pm (may include short break)
1. Bee
2. Georgeandpeppa
3. Turbo Tony
4. Thomas S
5. Chris A
6. Badman Gee
7. JayA3sline
8. Lawrence O
9.
10.
11.
12.
etc.


AFTERNOON - ADVANCED MACHINE POLISHING - 2.00pm-3.30pm (may include short break)
1. Bee
2. Georgeandpeppa 
3. Turbo Tony
4. Thomas S
5. Chris A
6. Badman Gee
7. JayA3sline
8. Tom TTS
9.
10.
11.
12.
etc.


----------



## Waxstock

MORNING - WETSAND - 11am-12.30pm (may include short break)
1. Bee
2. Georgeandpeppa
3. Turbo Tony
4. Thomas S
5. Chris A
6. Badman Gee
7. JayA3sline
8. Lawrence O
9.
10.
11.
12.
etc.


AFTERNOON - ADVANCED MACHINE POLISHING - 2.00pm-3.30pm (may include short break)
1. Bee
2. Georgeandpeppa 
3. Turbo Tony
4. Thomas S
5. Chris A
6. Badman Gee
7. JayA3sline
8. Tom TTS
9. Duncan H
10.
11.
12.
etc.


----------



## J77ONO

I am interested in doing the afternoon Advanced Machine Polishing session..

But i am a total Machine :newbie: would this be to advanced for me or still worthwhile doing?


----------



## Dodo Factory

If you are a total newbie and don't know what a pad or compound is, then you will struggle. The main thing with advanced machine polishing training is that terminology doesn't get explained as it is understood you'd know the basics.

If you are OK with the terminology, ie you know what a rotary is vs an orbital, or that strike through is a bad thing, then book up. If you are confused already, leave it or start swotting up. The advanced info takes double the time to explain, if the basics have to be covered for one member of the training session, and this isn't far on the main class.

So, total newbie... miss it.

Confident newbie with a basic understanding... there'll be lots to learn and you won't be left behind.. come along.


----------



## J77ONO

Thankyou

I know what they are and the differences i know about different pads compounds polishes etc to a point

Just have no idea whats better a rotary or a DA or how to use them ; )


----------



## J77ONO

have now Paid for myself and a friend.........let the polishing begin :buffer:


----------



## Dodo Factory

Thanks Jono. There is no 'better' really re orbital and rotary - both have their uses. On very soft paints all you can finish down with is an orbital sometimes, and the microfiber pad/non-diminishing abrasive systems available for orbitals can make them heavy hitters. There will be a bit of an emphasis on rotary use in the advanced training though as these machines are perhaps a bit more versatile in the overall scheme of things. I personally prefer a rotary, but a lot comes down to personal choice.


----------



## Dodo Factory

MORNING - WETSAND - 11am-12.30pm (may include short break)
1. Bee
2. Georgeandpeppa
3. Turbo Tony
4. Thomas S
5. Chris A
6. Badman Gee
7. JayA3sline
8. Lawrence O
9.
10.
11.
12.
etc.


AFTERNOON - ADVANCED MACHINE POLISHING - 2.00pm-3.30pm (may include short break)
1. Bee
2. Georgeandpeppa 
3. Turbo Tony
4. Thomas S
5. Chris A
6. Badman Gee
7. JayA3sline
8. Tom TTS
9. Duncan H
10. J77ONO
11. James J77ONO guest
12.
13.
14.
15.
etc.


----------



## Dodo Factory

Quick bump for this... note that prices on the day will be 35 GBP or 60 GBP for both sessions. So advanced booking is recommended.


----------



## Bee

Can't wait for looking forward to these lessons for months


----------



## J77ONO

I am looking forward to it aswell going to be a good day :buffer:


----------



## aaronjames

im a new member.... im going waxstock and im wanting to do the afternoon training with KDS.. im new to machine polishing would the traning be good for me or is it for people that no what they are doing already..


----------



## aaronjames

sorry just read the top quote..


----------



## BC911

MORNING - WETSAND - 11am-12.30pm (may include short break)
1. Bee
2. Georgeandpeppa
3. Turbo Tony
4. Thomas S
5. Chris A
6. Badman Gee
7. JayA3sline
8. Lawrence O
9. BC911
10.
11.
12.
etc.


AFTERNOON - ADVANCED MACHINE POLISHING - 2.00pm-3.30pm (may include short break)
1. Bee
2. Georgeandpeppa 
3. Turbo Tony
4. Thomas S
5. Chris A
6. Badman Gee
7. JayA3sline
8. Tom TTS
9. Duncan H
10. J77ONO
11. James J77ONO guest
12. BC911
13.
14.
15.
etc.

I hope to arrive in time for the morning session ... Small trip ahead ... :car:


----------



## Dodo Factory

MORNING - WETSAND - 11am-12.30pm (may include short break)
1. Bee
2. Georgeandpeppa
3. Turbo Tony
4. Thomas S
5. Chris A
6. Badman Gee
7. JayA3sline
8. Lawrence O
9. BC911
10. Simon C
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
etc.


AFTERNOON - ADVANCED MACHINE POLISHING - 2.00pm-3.30pm (may include short break)
1. Bee
2. Georgeandpeppa 
3. Turbo Tony
4. Thomas S
5. Chris A
6. Badman Gee
7. JayA3sline
8. Tom TTS
9. Duncan H
10. J77ONO
11. James J77ONO guest
12. Deano93tid
13. BC911
14. Simon C
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.etc. .


----------



## dekerf1996

Pass just signed by the Mrs. 

Hope I make it in time for the start!!!

MORNING - WETSAND - 11am-12.30pm (may include short break)
1. Bee
2. Georgeandpeppa
3. Turbo Tony
4. Thomas S
5. Chris A
6. Badman Gee
7. JayA3sline
8. Lawrence O
9. BC911
10. Simon C
11. Dekerf1996
12.
13.
14.
15.
etc.


AFTERNOON - ADVANCED MACHINE POLISHING - 2.00pm-3.30pm (may include short break)
1. Bee
2. Georgeandpeppa 
3. Turbo Tony
4. Thomas S
5. Chris A
6. Badman Gee
7. JayA3sline
8. Tom TTS
9. Duncan H
10. J77ONO
11. James J77ONO guest
12. Deano93tid
13. BC911
14. Simon C
15. Dekerf1996
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.etc. .


----------



## Dodo Factory

Latest list. Remember that spaces are limited and that prices will be 35 GBP single session and 55GBP for both sessions on the day. (Prices currently 29.95 GBP for single, 49.95 GBP for twin or 35/55 GBP inc entry ticket).

MORNING - WETSAND - 11am-12.30pm (may include short break)
1. Bee
2. Georgeandpeppa
3. Turbo Tony
4. Thomas S
5. Chris A
6. Badman Gee
7. JayA3sline
8. Lawrence O
9. BC911
10. Simon C
11. b3n76
12. Dekerf1996
13.
14.
15.
etc.


AFTERNOON - ADVANCED MACHINE POLISHING - 2.00pm-3.30pm (may include short break)
1. Bee
2. Georgeandpeppa 
3. Turbo Tony
4. Thomas S
5. Chris A
6. Badman Gee
7. JayA3sline
8. Tom TTS
9. Duncan H
10. J77ONO
11. James J77ONO guest
12. Deano93tid
13. BC911
14. Simon C
15. b3n76
16. Dekerf1996
17.
18.
19.
20.etc.


----------



## SystemClenz

Stick me down for both please.


Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID8KK897031M318934E)


----------



## AGRE

MORNING - WETSAND - 11am-12.30pm (may include short break)
1. Bee
2. Georgeandpeppa
3. Turbo Tony
4. Thomas S
5. Chris A
6. Badman Gee
7. JayA3sline
8. Lawrence O
9. BC911
10. Simon C
11. b3n76
12. Dekerf1996
13. SystemClenz
14.AGRE
15.
etc.


AFTERNOON - ADVANCED MACHINE POLISHING - 2.00pm-3.30pm (may include short break)
1. Bee
2. Georgeandpeppa 
3. Turbo Tony
4. Thomas S
5. Chris A
6. Badman Gee
7. JayA3sline
8. Tom TTS
9. Duncan H
10. J77ONO
11. James J77ONO guest
12. Deano93tid
13. BC911
14. Simon C
15. b3n76
16. Dekerf1996
17. SystemClenz
18.
19.
20.etc.

A Morning session for me :thumb:

Payment sent: (Unique Transaction ID1G044460JK6750157)


----------



## M3YUK

Payment sent

Transaction ID: 77F42915D45227035


----------



## Dodo Factory

Updated. Note that Thursday 4th July 5pm (TOMORROW if you read this when it was first posted) will be when advanced booking ends. From then on you will only be able to get a place at the show itself for 35 GBP on session/55 GBP both sessions.

MORNING - WETSAND - 11am-12.30pm (may include short break)
1. Bee
2. Georgeandpeppa
3. Turbo Tony
4. Thomas S
5. Chris A
6. Badman Gee
7. JayA3sline
8. Lawrence O
9. BC911
10. Simon C
11. b3n76
12. Dekerf1996
13. SystemClenz
14. AGRE
15. M3YUK
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
etc.


AFTERNOON - ADVANCED MACHINE POLISHING - 2.00pm-3.30pm (may include short break)
1. Bee
2. Georgeandpeppa 
3. Turbo Tony
4. Thomas S
5. Chris A
6. Badman Gee
7. JayA3sline
8. Tom TTS
9. Duncan H
10. J77ONO
11. James J77ONO guest
12. Deano93tid
13. BC911
14. Simon C
15. b3n76
16. Dekerf1996
17. SystemClenz
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25
etc.


----------



## Dodo Factory

Updated. Note that Thursday 4th July 5pm (TODAY if you read this when it was first posted) will be when advanced booking ends. From then on you will only be able to get a place at the show itself for 35 GBP on session/55 GBP both sessions.

MORNING - WETSAND - 11am-12.30pm (may include short break)
1. Bee
2. Georgeandpeppa
3. Turbo Tony
4. Thomas S
5. Chris A
6. Badman Gee
7. JayA3sline
8. Lawrence O
9. BC911
10. Simon C
11. b3n76
12. Dekerf1996
13. SystemClenz
14. AGRE
15. M3YUK
16. Sunjay N
17.
18.
19.
20.
etc.


AFTERNOON - ADVANCED MACHINE POLISHING - 2.00pm-3.30pm (may include short break)
1. Bee
2. Georgeandpeppa 
3. Turbo Tony
4. Thomas S
5. Chris A
6. Badman Gee
7. JayA3sline
8. Tom TTS
9. Duncan H
10. J77ONO
11. James J77ONO guest
12. Deano93tid
13. BC911
14. Simon C
15. b3n76
16. Dekerf1996
17. SystemClenz
18. Sunjay N
19. AGRE
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25
etc.


----------



## badman gee

Will there be any guides given out, or is to worth bringing a pad and pen to take notes?


----------



## D4 UNC

Excellent machine polishing session, very informative, thanks very much


----------



## badman gee

Thanks Kelly awesome, learnt so much!


----------



## J77ONO

Thanks kelly was a great learning experience :buffer:


----------



## SystemClenz

^^^^^ agreed.

Massive respect to Kelly, the way you train is brilliant, true honest training which is exactly what I was after, am looking at advancing my skills so will be in touch, with family of mine in Chatham I can kill 2 birds! 

:thumb:


----------



## tubthumper

Great training today. Both sessions were really interesting and I learned tons! Thanks Kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Thanks you guys , 

glad it went well  and that you learnt from it. 

More honest things to come in the future.

kelly


----------



## AGRE

A Massive thanks to everyone involved in making these sessions available. 

Learnt loads from both sessions. A great idea for an overview on each subject. Really enjoyable....
Certainly gained more than I thought I would in such a small amount of time! It's definitely left me with a taste for Kelly's training :buffer:
I shall be back more... :thumb:


----------



## J77ONO

I would love to spend a few days training with kelly......funds depending think it would be good if we could get a small group together to do a few days :buffer:


----------



## M3YUK

Same as the rest learnt loads and made me feel alot better about wetsanding my car the kds way(the right way)

The way kelly taught was really good and was easy to pick things up left me wanting more 

when will there be the next group session


----------



## BC911

Indeed very nice sessions what made the long trip more than worth. Thanks to Kelly and his team to show and teach us with passion!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

So see if you can spot yourself in the video.:thumb:

Nothing supa dupa special thats for later on the KDSkeltecTV channel






kelly


----------

